# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Восточная Сибирь и Дальний Восток надо чаще встречаться.

## Dju

Друзья, велика Россия-матушка. На все дружеские встречи и семинары не наездишься, не налетаешься. Особенно тем, кто живет далеко за Уралом. Запад пестрит предложениями встреч разных форматов. Восток пока помалкивает. 
Итак! *Байкал начинает собирать друзей.* 
Пока все в планах.... А планы такие, что Наполеон от зависти просто бы плакал.... От того, сколько народа к нам присоединится, будут зависеть масштабы. Через некоторое время откроем тему в разделе о встречах, а пока... 
Друзья, давайте определимся сколько нас, желающих встретиться в месте скопления энергии Земли, на самом уникальном Священном озере Байкал в сентябре. Коллеги с Запада!  :Derisive:  Будем рады, если вы присоединитесь! 

Вы готовы это пропустить? 


А царская железная дорога... :Grin: 



Я пока не знаю точно, как пройдет наша встреча, но уверена, что эти дни, это место вы не забудете НИКОГДА!  :Victory:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Как  я хочу присоединиться к вам, Юлечка! тем более ты то знаешь, как мне дорог Иркутск, это частичка моей жизни... :Tender:   Но Той, почти в это же время.... Блин... ну что мне разорваться что ли???? :068:

----------


## Александрия

Ну вот, наконец то, свершилось то чего Вся Восточная Сибирь и Дальний Восток ждали уже ну как минимум лет пять))Вот полезно иногда бывает двух умных особ поместить на сутки, а то и по- более в закрытое пространство- сразу начинают рождаться гениальные идеи. Не знаю, как Джу, а я уже себе кустюм нагладила и лыжи на Байкал навострила :Yes4:

----------


## Dju

К сожалению, Мариночка, на Байкале самое красивое время - золотая осень. В октябре будет холодно, слякатно, промозгло. Я не могу рисковать здоровьем, тех, кто непривычен  нашему климату.




> Вот полезно иногда бывает двух умных особ поместить на сутки, а то и по- более в закрытое пространство- сразу начинают рождаться гениальные идеи.


Хочу уточнить, что идея распирала Александру, а тюкала она всю дорогу меня! Зачем я её пустила в свое купе, до сих пор не пойму.... Но может быть будет понятно в сентябре!  :Grin:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Юлька, очень заманчиво! Очень хочу, но пока не могу дать точно ответа!

----------


## Kley

Красота-то у вас какая на Байкале!!!Аж дух захватывает!!!!ни разу не была.... А хочется...Кинулась мужу звонить,чтоб узнать сколько по времени ехать.Около 30 часов. Буду рваться всей душой!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

супер! тоже хочется! блин, работать надо, чтоб на все поездки хватило, т.к хочется везде  :Tender:  а самое главное вас по обнимать!

----------


## Северяночка

А я так, вообще, территориально  ваша  :Grin:  Хотя. скорее я по серединке))  Короче, рвусь к вам всей душой, но тоже зависит от даты.

----------


## Dju

Юль, сентябрь точно. Предположительно 9 сентября. Возможно 16 сентября. Решится ближайшее время.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Байкал начинает собирать друзей.


Байкал - сумасшедшее по энергетике и красоте место! Радует, что  встречи территориально становятся все ближе и ближе.. Не обольщаюсь, что докатятся они до нашего города, поэтому в Иркутск, на Байкал нужно ехать! Юль, пиши в список   :Aga:

----------


## Dju

> Юль, пиши в список


Викуль, спешу тебя разочаровать может быть, но я со своей наглой самоуверенностью тебя туда давно вписала. Твой приезд уже решен и обсуждению не подлежит  :Taunt:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Твой приезд уже решен и обсуждению не подлежит


 :Blink:   :Blink:  ну тогда я пошла...... нет, полетела......  паковать чУмоданы  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> а я уже себе кустюм нагладила и лыжи на Байкал навострила


Саша, ну молодца! что сказать...Видно, что ждала-готовилась... Это мы, экспромтные... Если в таком прикиде явимся, то за  помесь тунгуса с эвенком прокатим? Тока честно... 

[IMG]http://*********net/3676848m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dju

> Если в таком прикиде явимся, то за помесь тунгуса с эвенком прокатим?


Вы за вьетнамцев прокатываете в таком костюме.  :Taunt: 
 --------------------------------------------------

Интересно, что отписываются в теме все, кто западнее Байкала. Где восток? Чита, Якутск, Улан-Удэ.... Аууу!

----------


## Александрия

Ну да, Красноярский край где???Добавлю Юля, еще несколько городов, где бывала- Нерюнгри, Братск, Ангарск. Нижнеудинск???Хде народ????

----------


## Donald

> Вы за вьетнамцев прокатываете в таком костюме. 
>  --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Интересно, что отписываются в теме все, кто западнее Байкала. Где восток? Чита, Якутск, Улан-Удэ.... Аууу!


Где-где........ Тута я! Пришло мое время! Дональд говорит - пиши... я буду!

----------


## Dju

> Дональд говорит - пиши... я буду!


Дим, давно записан...  :Derisive:

----------


## Уралочка

Ух ты..... Юля!!!! :Ok:  Может быть на следующий год?!...  я в запасных посижу :Smile3:  работа,работа и ещё раз работа!!!
Завидую блин :Aga:

----------


## Dju

> Юля!!!! Может быть на следующий год?!...


А ты к нам мужа отправляй.... а сама работай-работай!!!  :Taunt:

----------


## Нюся

Вот это да.... ДА!!! ЕС!!!!!

Юль, с датой решилось?

----------


## Shagane

Девочки...привет всем и Дональду))) У меня оба ребенка в первый класс идут  -это раз!!! Машину мы решили новую купить, старую сжечь и в Тайланд в октябре на детских каникулах слетать...Планы тож наполеоновские! Но я себе не могу простить, что в Москву летаем, а Байкал-батюшка под ж...и выбраться не можем! Позор! Посему, если будет с кем детей оставить в связи с обучением их невовремя! То рванем даже не раздумывая...Сколь времени у нас есть на переговоры-уговоры с бабушкой?

----------


## Dju

> Сколь времени у нас есть на переговоры-уговоры с бабушкой?


Света, пока есть время. Уговаривайте. Бросайте машину, езжайте поездом - встретим. Тем более своих в список я внесла сразу  :Meeting:

----------


## Анатольевна

Ааааааа, ну вот ты, Джу, разбивательница моего сердца!!!



> Тута я! Пришло мое время! Дональд говорит - пиши... я буду!


Вот как теперь жить? Тут и Той, тут и свадьба дочери, и кааааааааааак я Дональда в тюбетейку теперь поцелуюююююююююю??? :Mebiro 01:

----------


## Dju

> и кааааааааааак я Дональда в тюбетейку теперь поцелуюююююююююю???


Не переживай, была бы тюбетейка, а уж мы её нацалуем  :Grin:

----------


## Donald

Ух ты! Дочу замуж?! Уау!!!!! Что со свадьбой? Экспериментальная площадка, или как?!

----------


## Dju

> Экспериментальная площадка, или как?!


Ох уж эти ведущие, все бы им экспериментировать!  :Taunt:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Что со свадьбой?


Со свадьбой всё нормально! Готовимся - пока чисто теоретически)))



> Экспериментальная площадка, или как?!


Нуууууууу... Отчасти, но не на Тое.

----------


## Нюся

> Машину мы решили новую купить, старую сжечь и в Тайланд в октябре на детских каникулах слетать...Планы тож наполеоновские!


Так везите свою машину, на Байкале все вместе сотворим торжественное сожжение!!! И польза обчеству и радость пироманам!

----------


## Dju

> на Байкале все вместе сотворим торжественное сожжение!!!


 :Scratch One S Head:  Так надо мясо запасти. Чего костер просто так гореть будет? Картошки напечем, шашлычков нажарим  :Tender:

----------


## Dju

Друзья, открыта тема в разделе встреч http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137816

----------

